# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  اللهم اجعلها امطار خير وبركة اللهم اجعلها سقيا رحمة لا سقيا عذاب

## محمد النادر

*اللهم اجعلها امطار خير وبركة اللهم اجعلها سقيا رحمة لا سقيا عذاب
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*امييييييييييييييييييين يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم امين اللهم امين اللهم امين
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*آمييييييييييييين يا رب العالمين يا مغيث ويا كريم ويا مانح ويا معطى 
*

----------


## Deimos

*اللهم آميــن يا رب يا كريم ...

كورنر :
الحاجة الغريبة إنه المطرة دي ليها كم يوم بتصب في شمال بحري وبالتحديد الدروشاب والسامراب والمناطق المجاورة لها فقط .. ولو مشيت أي منطقة تانية في العاصمة مافي ولا نقطة ماعدا اليوم وأمس هطلت الأمطار بغزارة في كافة مناطق العاصمة ...
                        	*

----------

